# Advice Needed: Exhaust System Failure



## CheckinMyFresh (Dec 29, 2011)

Problem
My 2011 335d with 85k miles goes into limp mode if it goes over 1500 rpm; codes are listed below. Car had multiple problems over the years but everything was covered under my CPO warrantee, which expired last fall. In recent weeks, I've driven the car in manual mode to keep the rpm low but it started running rougher this week. I love this car but the exhaust maintenance cost are outrageous.

I had an independent BMW mech shop look into into and they recommended a new EGR & DPF; they didn't give me a quote. I tried cleaning the EGR 1st and limp mode remained but the car did run slightly better. I had the local BMW dealer look at the problem and they said the DPF needs replaced; gave me a verbal quote $4,800. They said it was safe to drive the car, no further damage would incur. I don't trust the local BMW dealer, they have screwed me twice over the years.

I'm looking to buy a house in the next few months and wanted to fix the car after I purchase the house but the latest SCR code has me worried that I'll destroy the car soon. I assume my problem isn't covered by any warrantee.
*Any thoughts or solutions would help.*

Solutions

Have dealership makes repairs, cost $4,800 (they said it would take 5 hrs)
Have independent BMW makes repairs, cost ? probably close to dealer
Tune & remove EGR/DPF/SCR, cost $3,000? parts + $1,000? labor 
Trade car in as-is (I'm leaning towards this option)
Other?

Codes

```
4592 - rough controller Cylinder 4
4593 - rough controller Cylinder 2
4530 - Charge air pressure control, control deviation, charge–air pressure too low
4B81 - Exhaust gas return rate control, control deviation
4873 - Exhaust gas recirculation cooling, plausibility
480A - Diesel particulate filter is blocked; exhaust-gas pressure is high
459C - rough controller Cylinder 1
4D5C - Exhaust gas temperature sensor upstream of SCR catalytic converter, range
```
Repair History

```
3/4 - EGR & Exhaust Cooler replaced
7/15 - Diesel injector replaced
7/15 - Coolant Expansion Tank replaced
9/15 - Diesel injector replaced
9/15 - Throttle valve replaced
11/15 - Carbon Build-Up procedure
11/15 - Diesel injector replaced
2/16 - SCR tank replaced (fill sensor failed)
```


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

If you keep the car you have basically three routes: a) let the dealer handle it, b) delete the problematic parts (does Indiana have a severe testing regime?), or c) take the car to someone who knows what they are doing (i.e., not your dealer and probably not your independent -- might mean a trip to Raleigh or Johannesburg Michigan). The dealer approach is suspect -- few of them do have insight into how these cars work beyond parts changing, and that is a different proposition when you are out of warranty. The notion that your DPF is hosed after 85K miles is suspect; these things are pretty durable. if you do with "c'' and take the car to an independent it is quite likely they will tell you you have massive CBU -- this will cost $1,000 or more to address depending on labor, but if paired with "upgrades" to your emissions system the car can be relatively trouble free for years.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

no one but you can make the decision.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Whenever I read about early DPF replacement on there cars I always wonder if thermostat failure isn't the root cause. 
If it were my car first thing I would do is check operating coolant temp (either via hidden menu in dash or with obdc dongle). Normal operating coolant temp is 88c, I think it needs to be above 65 or regen will not take place, eventually causing DPF related errors to come up. My X5 was struggling to get to 75c, meaning thermostat was soft failing at 70k miles. Replaced it, coolant temp now in the 80s as expected. 
Just a keyboard SWAG. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## CheckinMyFresh (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the useful feedback. Delete and tune is what I've decided on but I'll try some easy stuff 1st. I downloaded the "Coding V3 Lite" software and ISTA/D (not installed yet.) I'll look at the temperature and do a forced regen next. I went back to the dealer and they said they really didn't what the problem was but they wanted to check the vacuum lines. I'll have them check the lines before deleting and tuning. I really want to know what the root cause of this problem is before I void what remains f the warrantee.


----------



## Jdtex (Dec 23, 2016)

I have 3 2011 diesels. 2 335D and one X5 35D.

160,000 miles in X5. Getting DPF error.
99,000 miles on 335D, getting all sort of codes. MAF. Dealer says CBU and DPF issues. $7,900 estimated repair. That isn?t going to happen!
Need advice on time to delete the failing emission eqiipment. I?ve seen ECU tunes which you send in and they re-program. Cost about $1,200. Is there a better way? Will delete or gut DPF.
Need advice from someone who has done this with good results......please help!


----------



## J&R (Nov 11, 2021)

Jdtex said:


> I have 3 2011 diesels. 2 335D and one X5 35D.
> 
> 160,000 miles in X5. Getting DPF error.
> 99,000 miles on 335D, getting all sort of codes. MAF. Dealer says CBU and DPF issues. $7,900 estimated repair. That isn?t going to happen!
> ...


I have a 2012 X5 35d. Did you have any success deleting the failing emissions equipment?


----------



## Gaucho (Sep 1, 2010)

J&R said:


> I have a 2012 X5 35d. Did you have any success deleting the failing emissions equipment?


See the other discussion on this forum where I posted my 2012 X5d experience at 200k miles. Basically have replaced entire exhaust system. I was getting a error code on the DPF but after replacing the heater and pump in the DAF system the DPF error did not return. Have driven it over 1200 miles and passed CA emissions. It is my underrating that it is really difficult to mess the DPF filter and that errors that may show up with this are a result of other components affecting up stream. One thing that was a major issue was a cracked hose in the system not exactly know where but this gave An intermittent CEL warning. The hose is about 2-3 inches in diameter and it had a huge rip close to the clamp. Sometimes it would “seal” I guess and kept working. Finally it has a huge gap and lost engine power. I pretty much replaced entire EGR system other than the DPF filter - a $2200 dealer part. Can find at on line at wl-parts.com for around $1200 with a warranty. They also sell the heater pump for DAF system. 

Good luck.


----------

